# March Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

'Kayaking at dawn'

Date photo taken: 27th February 2010 @ 6:40AM
Location of photo: 'The Colours', South Head, Sydney, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

'Sydney Sunrise'

Date photo taken: 27th February 2010 @ 6:45AM
Location of photo: 'The Colours', South Head, Sydney, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Taken 7th Feb at Lake Borumba
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Date photo taken: 3rd March 2010 
Location of photo: Safety Beach, Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Date photo taken: 3rd March 2010 
Location of photo: Safety Beach, Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Date photo taken: 4th March 2010
Location of photo: Adelaide, SA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Date photo taken:Feb 28th 2010
Location: Sydney
Other Q's: yes, yes










Wacky worm bass


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Date photo taken: Feb 28th 2010
Location: Sydney
Other Q's: yes, yes










Thanks to lady kayaker who took this photo for me


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Date photo taken: Feb 28th 2010
Location: Sydney
Other Q's: yes, yes










Back she goes!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Photo taken March 09, 2010
Hi res available
Image can be reproduced


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

Date photo taken: 12 March 2010
Location of photo: Oliver Hill, Vic
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): No (3MP)
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Date photo taken: 9/3/10
Location of photo: Halls Reef, Noosa, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## olsnappa (Mar 10, 2008)

Edit......
Ooops......Have taken mine out 'cos I just realised it doesn't qualify...
Taken too early in Feb'


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Date- 12th March, 2010
Location- Khor Njab, Musandam, Oman.
Hi res available and can be reproduced


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Date photo taken: 27th Feb' 2010 @ 5:53pm
Location of photo: Wallambah river, Nabiac.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Date photo taken: 27th Feb' 2010 @ 7:15pm
Location of photo: Wallambah river, Nabiac.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Date photo taken: 18th march' 2010 @ 7:36am
Location of photo: Island launch-Sawtell, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Date photo taken: 18th Feb' 2010 @ 7:24pm
Location of photo: Sawtell island, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Date photo taken: 24th March' 2010 @ 6:56pm
Location of photo: Sawtell Island, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

All fantastic photos. Mrwalker, I particularly like yours. The scenery is great.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 28/03/10
Location of photo: Long Reef, Sydney
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes
Title: PaulB










(edit) After the cutoff - c'est la vie.


----------

